
The First Seasteaders – Raising the Spar - A2017U1
https://youtube.com/watch?v=c83TiSJ6sfA
======
A2017U1
So the other thread got quite derailed regarding the concept of sovereignty
and was somewhat lacking in empathy for a startup founder now facing the death
penalty.

That and the sometimes cringeworthy libertarianism aside, the business concept
is quite interesting.

This couple planned to manufacture these homes in Thailand for about $20k
each. They can then be towed out somewhere and raised.

While not in this video there's a unique team of Western volunteers and local
manufacturers behind this.

Also interesting was their concept of building an artificial reef under the
seastead, this is a simple but slow process, yet would help ameliorate
depreciation of the home. Could easily imagine large movable artificial reefs
to be quite valuable resources for anyone living at Sea.

